# Looking for some IUGR support



## ashleyann

I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but I couldn't find a forum specifically for it. 
I am wondering if there are any mommy's out there to babies that were diagnosed with IUGR..just curious what the outlook is for them down the line?

Brief back story
I had a very healthy pregnancy until the very end. I missed my 36 week appt. due to my doctor being sick and at 37 weeks my doctor was concerned I was measuring behind. She scheduled an U/S for my next appt. at 38 weeks. Was found at the ultrasound that baby was IUGR and I had developed serious preeclamspia and HELP syndrome. They said I was lucky I had an appt. that day because my blood pressure was so high I could have stroked or seizured. I was rushed over that morning and induced. My son was born the next day (8/10) 27 hours later at 38+2 weighing a tiny 4lbs. 11 oz. We spent the next 17 days in the NICU as he had struggles with body temp, blood sugars etc. He was on a feeding tube as he learned to grow and feed which was basically his biggest concern. 
We are now home and just had our 2 month appt. yesterday and he's so far doing great. He weighed 10lbs. 2 oz. yesterday so definitely growing well!

His weight and length are still only in the 10th percentile which is expected I'd imagine but his head circumference was in the 50th percentile. The doctor also mentioned that his soft spot was a little bit big but didn't seem too concerned? 

I guess I just want to know if IUGR means we will have developmental problems down the road? None of the doctors or nurses ever really said much about it and when I google I don't really get a clear answer of what to expect? It seems he is doing great so far..again gaining weight very well he smiles has strong neck muscles, leg muscles etc.

Any moms with IUGR success stories?


----------



## cluckerduckie

Hiya! First off, I am at risk for iugr. 
There is a forum in gestational complications group of babies born with IUGR and how they are progressing. :) 
:flower:


----------



## volley1980

My son was an IUGR baby..delivered at 37.5 weeks weighing 4p 5 ounces..they think the placenta was infected. He's hitting his milestones almost on time.. He's still quite small..13.5 pounds at 6 months..


----------



## AuntBug

I had IUGR with my little girl, she was born at 2.5lbs and 14". She's now 15 mo old and doing great! She's still very little, 16 lbs and 26". But she's walking, babbling, all on track. Little bitties are great!


----------



## confused87com

my iugr baby was born at 29 weeks and is now 19 months old hitting the keyboard as i speak. the only difference between him and other children his age is that he only weighs 18lb! doesnt affect him at all :)


----------



## vixxen

Hi my baby was also growth restricted at 36 +6 i had an emergency section:wacko:,born weighing in at 5lb 13 and is now only 7lb 11.
She was found to have a heart condition so had surgery last tuesday:cry:
I guess what i want to say is that any problems ahead may be more linked to the underlying reason for growth restriction than the IUGR itself.
Congrats on your baby by the way:flower:


----------



## Marie131

I'm an IUGR mom too, diagnosed at 20 weeks and born at 36+3 weighing 4lbs 2oz 18 inches long. My dd was only born 4 days ago, so I'm interested in hearing success stories too :)


----------



## Bon18

My little boy Mikhail was a IUGR baby he was born at 33+5 weighing 3lbs 6oz he still is very tiny especially when you compare him to his brother but otherwise he is a normal baby...


----------



## kelly6407

My little girl had iugr
She was born at 28+6 weighing 1lb 8oz

It was because I had severe PE that went undiagnosed for a while so the cord and placenta had failed and she had stopped growing for some time.

She's still small though at 18months old but very healthy and advanced for her age. She isn't on the chart for her actual age and just on it for her adj age so weight wise she's behind. But developmently she's ahead, walking at 10m adj and climbing and running she's done things way b4 full term babies on both her adj and actual ages.

Even with the fact she went so long without the nutrients and things in the womb and how close she came to not making it, it's not held her back in anyway. 
She's was the smallest of her nicu friends and the only one who had the issues with the cord etc but she is overtaking every1.


----------



## Fiestagal

My son was born at 34+6 weighing 2lb 11 1/2 oz. He is now 3yr old and doing great. He was slow to hit some milestones - sat unaided at 11 months but then walked at 18 months. He is a little delayed with speech but is having speech therapy and in the last few months his progress has increased rapidly. 
Connor's growth didn't catch up as expected, if it was just a palcenta issue they expected him to catch up but because his growth was slow and steady they sent us for further tests. He has a gene deletion that affects his growth and will likely need growth hormone treatment but is gene deletion is very rare. He is a very bright little boy and we have commented that he is quicker to learn things than our older child did at the same stage.


----------



## elsielouise

My son was diagnosed IUGR and delivered elective c section because of this at 35+1 he was thought to be around 3lb from scans but delivered at 4lb 7. He hit all milestones pretty much on track- rolled five months corrected sat at seven but crawled for two days before walking at twelve months. 

He is four now - and completely caught up though remains on his curve of 25 th percentile. 
His pre school say he's a bright cookie and the only health concerns I've had is that he was a reluctant eater, it's improving but he doesn't love food and I wonder sometimes if his early nutrition affected him somehow. 

Oh and re reading your post. Head circumference being larger is a good thing I was told as it means his brain growth wasn't compromised by any nutritional problems.


----------



## vermeil

Hello and welcome!

My son was born in 2010 the poster boy for iugr. He was a severe case, weighing only 1lb4oz at 27 weeks, the weight of 22-23 weeks. He was in the 2nd percentile for size. They decided on a planned c section because he hadn`t gained weight in weeks and was growing weaker.

We were given 25% survival odds. Then that he had NEC and might not make it. Then told us he would certainly be severely handicapped. Then that he might be blind (severe ROP). Then that he would never walk. Well...he`s PERFECTLY NORMAL AND THRIVING! the rest as they say is history - 

please follow the link in my sig for timeline pics (they are the most adorable baby pictures ever - naah I`m not biased at all :flower: )


----------



## ashleyann

Thank you guys so much for the replies! Always good to hear from others who've been there. Vermeil I just read your story a little while ago! He's so sweet and perfect!!! :)


----------



## vermeil

Thank you ashleyann. Just wanted to add - if the baby`s head is bigger than the body it means the iugr is asynchronous - that`s actually a GOOD thing. The baby is focusing on development of the head and brain; the rest can catch up after. My son had the headsize of a 27 week old but the rest of him was much smaller. Such cases have a better prognosis. Amazing what even such tiny bodies can do huh :flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

My first boy Matthew was born at 33+4 and 3lb 11 he was diagnosed with IUGR at birth I dad pre-e tho so the place at has stopped working properly, he will be 4 in march and despite being very skinny he is the same as his peers (maybe even a bit cleverer hehe) he is quite tall and very active, he is a poor eater tho so his weight is checked every 6 weeks or so, he has followed his own centile from birth and very healthy. HTH xx


----------

